# Need Help Pricing a Mcdonalds??



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

I could possibly land a couple Mcdonalds through a close friend, but needs some quick help putting some pricing together. Any advice on how you would price this Mcdonalds in MD? Hourly or per push?? Most likely per push with a 2" trigger.....

What would you charge per push with Salt as well?? Here is the link to the size of the Mcdonalds. It has around 28 parking spots with your typical wrap around drivethrew.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&i....251952,-76.815929&spn=0.001007,0.002406&z=19


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

75-plow for the 2-4"
30-walks " " "
105-salt per app.

But that's my operation, with my materials involved.
And these would hopefully land it...but sometimes there would be guys even lower.

Pricing a lot like that should be very easy for a snow contractor..


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Do you know what it cost you to do it?*

If not check this out. If you want to increase confidence in your bidding and know why you charge what you charge, check out this snow package.

Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes:

#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual - this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who's first, proposal formats, don't take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD - calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

I would bid them per push, plow every 2-4". They are too small for hourly it should take no more than 20-30 min. with traffic And salt by the application. In your area you probally get more ice events than snow. I did a few up north a couple years back they paid pretty good. if you want send me a pm.


----------



## LaPlante's (Dec 6, 2008)

We do five Tim Horton's lots like this and one Mcdonalds. With Mcdonalds having a drive thru you get alot of packed snow in drive lane and half to salt that a little heavier to melt. Just wanted to give you a heads up on that. With every area different on prices, I do agree with Milehigh price.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Do not do per push. We price these by the minute. It helps to know you're getting paid while sitting in the drive through with your plow down waiting for people to get their big mac.


----------



## rocklizrd (Nov 5, 2010)

86 CJ,
If you need any help drop a line. I run between Baltimore and Laurel all of the time.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Man

BUT.....I Lost them all to a fricken LOW BALLER. The owner liked my prices at $150/push and last years contractor came in at $175/push. I thought is was a done deal until 3 days later some one came in at $95/push  Thats not worth my gas to get there...Unreal....So now they will get a 16 year old kid with a lawn tractor clearing there lot I hope....Thumbs Up


----------



## rocklizrd (Nov 5, 2010)

Damn that sucks. Hope the kid has to go in for some hot chocolate every 15 min.


----------

